# wine or beer?



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 24, 2017)

to be fair..let's include spirits.

i live in the middle of Sonoma Wine Country..and i am strongly gravitating to beer. super weird.

i love wine!! but beer is taking my money more and more.

you?


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 24, 2017)

Caffeine


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 24, 2017)

The beer I like is much more expensive per liter than the wine I like.

I couldn't choose between the two. Beer is so broad that you have everything from Lambics to Double Imperial Stouts, but wine is just so good with so many foods.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 24, 2017)

I definitely gravitated to red wine a dozen or so years ago; I think I drank enough beer in my teens, 20s and 30s  I probably have wine 2-3 nights per week, and beer maybe once a month. And I generally go for a stout, wheat or lambic if I choose beer, as it is usually only one or two (gone are the days of knocking back a 6 pack of Sam Adams, atc. before heading out tot he local bars)


----------



## labor of love (Mar 24, 2017)

Beer when the suns out, wine in the evening.


----------



## valgard (Mar 24, 2017)

It all depends for me, I can't do without either. Like wine for a lot of meals (but sadly it's too expensive here), and beer for the outdoor in the Summer or the occasional pub food at home. Rum is my evening relaxation time drink.


----------



## zetieum (Mar 24, 2017)

For me that is a nature vs nurture problem.
I am French -> I drink wine (genetics).
I live in Germany -> I drink beer 
To be precise: I live in Cologne -> I drink Kölsch (local influence)

In short: I drink. 
[video=youtube;u1kHHu5J1yI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1kHHu5J1yI[/video]


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 24, 2017)

Beer for cooling off on hot days, or with certain foods, wine the rest of the time.


----------



## foody518 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stouts and porters, wines that are sweet


----------



## labor of love (Mar 24, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Stouts and porters, wines that are sweet



IPA's, pale ales, scotch and Pinot noir's .


----------



## dwalker (Mar 24, 2017)

This for waking up in the morning


----------



## valgard (Mar 24, 2017)

I should say that I probably drink rum and whisky more often than beer this days because I bring the rum from Cuba through friends for dirt cheap when compared to any alcohol here and I get free Scotch and Irish Whisky from my Irish friends so I can "learn to appreciate it"  

It used to be rum and beer back in the island and in Guadeloupe wine was the every meal thing and rum the weekend stuff.


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2017)

Rye whiskey


----------



## jimbob (Mar 25, 2017)

Mmmm both in far too much quantities.(I am a scaffolder though, kinda a pre requisite..) Fill my flagons from local Emersons brewery, and mostly indulge in kiwi gewurtz and reislings, also central otago pinots when the pocket allows. Occasionally buy a bottle of rum or gin thinking it will last better, then regret that move the next morning.


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 25, 2017)

Scotch is king, next is wine, really like baralo, valtellina supiore, chianti classico riserva, brunello and cava, although rioja is creeping up on me. Beer I like anything but stout and porters. Only liquor I dont like are super sweet chick stuff and poor quality rum


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 25, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Beer when the suns out, wine in the evening.



What you said. Traditional Aussie here. Beer at the end of the day when its hot.

Then a nice red (or white if i am eating at the in laws) with dinner.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm a beer geek. And I also love food and I think you can petty much find a beer that pairs well with any food. I enjoy wine too but to fully enjoy it, I have to be in the right mood, beer I'm happy to drink anytime anywhere.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm at beer "ground zero" but I miss my Orion Draft; not to mention awamori and Hakushu 12.
Some decent wine dirt cheap here. Will need to start seeking out local gems.


----------



## Sharpchef (Mar 26, 2017)

ecchef said:


> I'm at beer "ground zero" but I miss my Orion Draft; not to mention awamori and Hakushu 12.
> Some decent wine dirt cheap here. Will need to start seeking out local gems.



You have to try Reutberger Export Hell, and Reutberger Josefi Bock (the right time now!)....... That is the best beer in the region... Also some very good Wheatbeer from Murnau Karg..... and also superb wheatbeer is UNERTL!

Greets SEbastian.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 27, 2017)

jimbob said:


> Fill my flagons from local Emersons brewery



Good drop!!

Beer in summer or early evening. Red wine at any other time. Riesling here is outta sight.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Sebastian...I'll look for them. I could take a drive up to Murnau today!


Sharpchef said:


> You have to try Reutberger Export Hell, and Reutberger Josefi Bock (the right time now!)....... That is the best beer in the region... Also some very good Wheatbeer from Murnau Karg..... and also superb wheatbeer is UNERTL!
> 
> Greets SEbastian.


----------



## DDPslice (Mar 27, 2017)

Beer, wine, spirits. I drink them all. Exploring my way through, I say I've put my flag on beer, so now I only drink stuff I haven't tried before or the ones I'm very fond of. The last favorite I can remember is the Freigeist Sauer Porter, or Ju Jitsu IPA by J. Wakefield. Right now I've been bit by vanilla bombs of whiskey/bourbon/scotch or the sweet honey florals of aged rum. At this moment I'm drinking Smooth Ambler : Old Scout (a whiskey "bourbon").


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 2, 2017)

Beer fresh. Here I like Lanikai brew co. in Kailua. Get it in bomber bottles at Safeway or the brewery itself. Moku Imperial IPA is good. Like the brews from Lagunitas in California and Deschutes in Oregon. Stefan turned me on to Bitburger. The bottles are not pasteurized. It is a good pilsner. I like beer of coarse the sun is out a lot here. Not alone most places I have traveled people like beer.:Beersausage:

Dinner I will cook if you bring the wine other's seem to be able to pick better wines than me.


----------



## Blen (Apr 17, 2017)

Beer! Difficult choice over here between more then 1000 varieties :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Artichoke (Apr 17, 2017)

Beer. 

I'm currently sitting across the street from Deschutes Brewery waiting for a haircut. So much really nice beer in this town (Bend, Oregon).

I would pick Crux Fermentation Project as my favorite. They do some nice stuff there.


----------



## Sillywizard (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm primarily a tea drinker a liter or so hot tea first thing in the morning to start the day off, and I'll gladly guzzle ice tea all day long in the summer time, even with dinner when it's warm weather.
Otherwise I'm very keen on letting the food dictate the appropriate drink. That said, I'm a wine aficionado when it comes to alcoholic beverages.



boomchakabowwow said:


> ...
> 
> i live in the middle of Sonoma Wine Country..


Omg, I loved Sonoma wines when I lived in California (preferred them by and large to Napa wines). Being originally from California, one of my absolute favorite wines is of course a classic Zinfandel, preferably unoaked!


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 21, 2017)

Unoaked red wine.... what on earth is that? :sly:


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 21, 2017)

I've had a few decent wines matured in nomblot concrete eggs. Very pure tasting, and kinda well knitted together


----------



## Matus (Apr 21, 2017)

I live in Germany, but I prefer wine (thuogh on occasion I do enjoy a nice glass of Weizenbier  ). But rarely German


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 21, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> I've had a few decent wines matured in nomblot concrete eggs. Very pure tasting, and kinda well knitted together



I am sure there are many. I know a few of my fav wineries over here use ceramic eggs for some wines. And hey us Aussies have to be open to new things afterall we are the leaders in use of screwcaps.


----------



## jbart65 (Apr 21, 2017)

I love all kindred spirits.

Depends on what I am eating. Beer for spicy, wine for seafood, bourbon for chocolate. After that it's case by case - no pun intended.

Why limit onself? I like anything that tastes good. :hungry:


----------



## Sillywizard (Apr 21, 2017)

Matus said:


> I live in Germany, but I prefer wine (thuogh on occasion I do enjoy a nice glass of Weizenbier  ). But rarely German


I do love me a good weizenbier in the summer! My favorite is Grieskirchner JÖRGER WEISSE HEFETRÜB from Austria, but Franziskaner Hefe-Weissbier or Erdinger Weissbier Hefe (both German) are good too.

My wife and I are going to visit the Mosel Valley for a few days at the end of May/beginning of June, anybody have any good tips on good value wine from the Mosel or Nahe region? They sure have become pricey over the last 15 years or so.


----------



## Sillywizard (Apr 21, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Unoaked red wine.... what on earth is that? :sly:


Yeah, the problem is that Americans have misunderstood how wine SHOULD taste, and have mistaken The flavor for oak! Consequently they over-oak everything!
Zinfandel has some very delicious and delicate characteristics that are overwhelmed by all the oak. It would be fine if they would age the wine in three year old casks, but that is just too subtle for the American palate. Better no oak than too much oak.


----------



## jbart65 (Apr 21, 2017)

Excessive oak is why I gravitate to Oregon, Wash State and even NY state. California has dialed back on oak over the past decade, especially for whites, but I still find too many oaky.


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 21, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> Caffeine



This x 1000!


----------



## LucasFur (Apr 25, 2017)

I really enjoy whisky(specifically scotch) and brandy (specifically cognac and armagnac) in the winter 
wine in spring and fall 
beer in summer. 
But its always hard to have a bottle of wine when your partner only has a 1/4 glass.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 26, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> But its always hard to have a bottle of wine when your partner only has a 1/4 glass.


Damn easy actually. &#128521;
But could lead to maladaptive behaviours.


----------



## pc9111 (Jun 2, 2017)

IPA


----------



## WOK-a-holic (Jul 3, 2017)

Beer daily,
Cabernet wine, about once a month with Italian food or a nice ribeye steak.
BOURBON whiskey on the rocks. (100 Proof, Evan Williams, white label, bottled in bond) 2-5 times per month .:biggrin:


----------



## WOK-a-holic (Jul 3, 2017)

pc9111 said:


> IPA



lus1:


----------



## cschoedler (Jul 3, 2017)

All depends on the setting, but 99% of the time its a nice beer. I'm kind of burnt out on super hoppy beers ATM but my beer tastes change with the season. I find myself drinking a lot of kölsch's and Saison's currently. 

I drink wine sometimes with a nice dinner, and I love a good bourbon, rum or Japanese whiskey, but theres nothing like the first cold beer after a long shift or on a hot day.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 6, 2017)

hahah..i just got make from taking my wife on her first backpacking trip. we went into the Sierras to catch wild trout. we got TWO  and a billion wild crayfish.

anyways, it was hot and we only drank warmish filtered lake water. we were dirty, hot and hungry when we got back to the truck after three nights of eating backpack food and crayfish and two trout. going home, we noticed we were very close to LAKE TAHOE. we hit the HardRock casino and sat at the outdoor bar. thank goodness we brought clean clothing in the truck.

i ordered a Coors LIGHT!! mainly because across the lake we could see a camp. they had horses bring them ice chest full of real food and coors light. we watch them guzzle for two days..wishing for can or two.

okay back to the beer. frozen mug, super cold beer. the sheets of ice were coming off the glass. i damn near shotgunned that thing..two gulps. it was profound..

truly, hunger (or thirst) is the best spice..


----------

